# Sadie, My Canine Soul Mate



## Ryn (May 2, 2014)

My sweet little angel.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sadie. I was following your thread about her diagnosis with a heavy heart, and it really brought tears to my eye knowing she has passed on. It's a difficult and horrible decision to make, but she is pain free at the rainbow bridge now. Stay strong, and have a good long cry. I hope you open your heart to another golden/dog when you're ready. Once again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so very, very sorry to hear about your beautiful Sadie - she was far too young. I am glad, though, that you put her first - that you saved her from suffering and that you honored her by staying with her to the end.
I cannot give you anything to ease the pain. Only time does that. Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm at work crying for you and Sadie. I have pictures of my pups all over my house and I found that over time, when I look at their pictures I smile now instead of crying. Only time will heal your pain. My sincere condolences. Agnes


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ryn first let me send you hugs, many hugs. 

I am writing this post in tears, to tell how sorry I am just sounds so weak to express sorrow I feel for your loss. I am much older than you and I felt the same pain six years ago, the same hurt you are feeling today and I know very well and feel your pain.

Sadie was way too young and it is not fair, not at all.
She was an angel who landed in your hands and wish we all know why she was taken from you so early. It is hard to accept that and deal with it. You are in pain, she is pain free now. You always remember you are hurting so much because you love her so much and your pain balances love you have for her. Love is larger than life. And death. In those short years with you Sadie thought you so much and you will realize as painful as it is you wouldn't trade your years with her for anything.

Sending you hugs and much love, will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ryn*

Ryn: My heart and soul cries for you. Ken and I have lost many of our beloved dogs, but usually around 11 or 12 years old. Your baby was way too young and I AM SO SORRY. I hope it comforts you a little to know that you absolutely did the right thing for Sadie, because you loved her you set her free. There is no way to get through the pain of losing our beloved animals than one day at a time. Nothing will every replace them, but for my Husband and I, we could never heal without loving another.

I have added Sadie to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7069329


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss, Sadie was beautiful. I lost my girl at 4, doesn't seem fair some how... loosing them so young. My only saving grace is she went quickly. 

My 1st golden died from liver failure, broke my heart. Took me 20 yrs before I could get another golden. This time I'm much older and don't have 20 yrs to wait. I purchased another... a puppy this time soon after her death. Strange as it was, the pup was born on the day I lost my girl. 

Everyone has to grieve in their own time but have to admit having a puppy helped me heal. I cried through laughter on many days as I felt disloyal for having another golden so soon. It didn't take long before I could almost feel my last girl in this puppy. 

My love for my last golden is just as strong, isn't it wonderful there is enough love in the world to love more than one golden at the same time. This pup is nothing like the other and somehow very much the same. 

My heart goes out to you and your family and pray for peace in your hearts.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ryn said:


> ....
> 
> This is the first time I've had to put down a dog so if anyone has any advice on how to deal with such a horrible, horrible situation, please, I'm all ears. It's so hard, I cant believe how hard this is, I'm so sad without her I just want to hold her and kiss her again. I love you Sadie.



Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beloved girl. What you have experienced with her is so unfair, it just is wrong to lose a dog in her prime. It absolutely does add an extra layer of pain to mourning process to lose her at such a young age. I've gone through this but my dog was 10, too soon but not as horribly unexpected as a dog just barely grown up.

I wish I had a magic answer to spare you the grief of this chapter in your life. Unfortunately, just like when you've lost a person you love, there is no way to fast forward through grief. You have to let your mind and heart feel it, or you'll never begin to heal. Sadie will always be a part of you, when you've loved someone that much, they truly are always with you. 

Thank you for loving her enough to release her from her body and her pain. Thank you for having the courage to see it through with her and to be their comforting her every step. What you did for her is the greatest expression of love there is in a relationship with a dog. She knew how loved she was.

I hope you will share photos and Sadie stories when you are ready, use this forum to help you through the next year or so. Grief that is shared with people who understand is not as crushing a burden as when you hold it inside. Let yourself cry and mourn for Sadie, it sounds like she deserves to be missed. I'm so sorry for your loss and your heartache. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry, for this loss. She was too young to go. So many tears being shed along with you....


----------



## Zoie (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh boy Ryn--my heart (or what's left of it) goes out to you on the loss of your pretty Sadie. A few weeks ago I experienced the same thing with my sweet girl and best friend, Zoie, and I completely emphasize with your profound sadness. It was the first time I had ever gone through this and it had to be one of the worse things personally I have had to do. But, like you noted, for our beautiful goldens, it was so peaceful and just like they had gone to sleep with absolutely no pain.


Your description of the vet visit mirrored mine exactly also. Our vet always described Zoie as stoic ... she would rise to the occasion and on even that day wagged her tail when she was in total discomfort. She looked so peaceful when it was over.


You will be reunited with one day with Sadie. In the meantime, I will keep you in my prayers.


Hugs and Love.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

We only cry, we only hurt, because we love them so deeply. The crying and the hurting is beautiful because it's a testament to that love. The story of you and Sadie is complete, like a good... no a GREAT book that you can read over and over.

Remember, only her physical body is gone. Her memory never will.

I wish you peace, when the grief has passed.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

My heartfelt condolences to you. I had been following your story and it's incredibly heartbreaking. Sadie was so young! Nothing I say will take away the pain you're going through right now but I hope you find peace in knowing that she didn't suffer for too long and left peacefully. Run free, Sadie.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Ryn, to tell you that I am sorry seems so inadequate but I don't have any other words to offer you comfort. I wish with all of my heart that i did. Sadie was so young and you did everything that could be done for her and, in the end, you put her first and took the hardest step of all to end her pain. It hurts, I know. It was a great gift given out of incredible love. I have no advice for you to lessen the pain. Only time can do that. Know though that eventually the hole you have in your heat will fill with good memories. Sadie will never leave you because she will always remain in your heart. Sending hugs.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Ryn - I am soooooo sorry for your loss of dear sweet Sadie    . Like seems so unfair sometimes. I pray that you find some solace in the coming days and may your memories you have of sweet Sadie bring you some comfort. Many hugs from another NJ golden friend. XOXO


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ryn... Your Sadie was a super looking Golden. Rest assured you did the right thing for her and I am sure you gave her a great life. So so many of us here know *exactly* what you are going through. It is never easy to loose a Golden when all they do is love you to death. I am sorry for your loss. I think Sadie would like it if you took all the love you would give to her and to spread it onto others. I hope time makes you feel better soon. 

dlm ny country

R.I P. Sadie


----------



## Ryn (May 2, 2014)

I want to give you all a lot of love and thanks for your responses. It means so much to me and truly warms my heart knowing that you're all so profound with your feelings towards what has happened. I'm also honored that some of you had been following my other thread. I'm sorry I hadn't posted in a while on it to keep you all updated, but I'm sure you can understand I was quite busy with the dreadful roller coaster ride we've been enduring this past month. I want you all to know that I couldn't get through even one of your responses without crying. It gives me hope knowing that I'm not alone and that others here know what it's like and can truly relate. We all love our Goldens so much.

Today I woke up wishing it had all been a nightmare. I've relied on my Sadie for the past 3 years to get me through emotional hardships. She'd always by my side, licking the tears away with her "long licks" as we called them. She'd keep her tongue on you for at least 5 seconds before following through with a big wet lick. We'd always ask why Sadie would take the longest licks, it was hilarious and adorable. When she was a little puppy I'd wake her up early in the morning out of her crate and Sadie would let out a little yawn, a stretch and then a big "long lick" to greet you before prancing out of her crate for the day. Back then I always thought she would be around, she was a baby and I was only 20. Unfortunately, right when you think you have it all planned out, life throws you a curve.

I've been taking things minute by minute, trying to stay in the present and not to delve too deep into the future. But as of now my heart is still very heavy and I miss my girl very much. Thank you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Sadie will always be with you. I'm sure she's romping with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Sadie. 

My thoughts are with you as you begin this journey for your heart to heal and to find peace. It's a long hard journey and takes time, be kind to yourself. 

Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so heartbroken to read about your loss of Sadie. She was so beautiful and so very young!! My heart just aches for you. Sadie will live in your heart forever!! Even though it is so hard to let them go, you did the best thing for her. She would be giving you one of those long kisses to thank you for your love!! RIP sweet Sadie.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sorry for the loss of Sadie. It's never easy but losing them this young is not fair.


----------

